
Ask HN: Good Examples of User Manuals? - perssontm
I&#x27;ve been reviewing some options to create a user manual and&#x2F;or FAQ for a system we are delivering to customers.<p>I read some content from hubspot[1] and intercom[2] which gave some insights, but I would like more greate and preferrably real-world examples.<p>Of course the audience might have different requirements and expectations, but do you have any good examples of user manuals or FAQs which users(and also the writers) love?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hubspot.com&#x2F;knowledge-base
[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.intercom.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;give-your-customers-best-practices-not-just-faqs&#x2F;
======
pragmaticlurker
Check Linux man pages

